
Show HN: Tiny-httptest – Lightweight HTTP compliant test framework - avoidwork
https://www.npmjs.com/package/tiny-httptest
======
avoidwork
Hi,

I made this module to deal with test gaps I've noticed in libs/frameworks I've
used over the last few years; specifically cookie & header capture/reuse, CORS
& etags (special header case).

It's not doing anything new, it's just making things easier. No dependencies;
should be usable in any task runner.

